# Request to all norwegian seaman



## Tony Gladwell (Aug 21, 2005)

Ref M.V. Havjarl Norwegian Oil Tanker Owners P. Meyer.
I joined her in Geelong 28-12-1956 near Melbourne Australia, as a mess boy.
I am trying to find out the ports of call from the time she sailed from Geelong,towhen the crew were flown home to Oslo in Norway.In my paybook,which is not very clear,I want to confirm that the ports of call were Adelaid Obau Singapore Filmleie Palo Wellington (NZ) Filmleie Faudjong Palo and cannot remember if we sailed to the Bay of Islands (NZ) I Would be very greatful if any shipmate can help with this request. I know this is a long shot, 
trere must be some-body some where that knows, It is only 51 years ago

When I was on board
Skipsforer P Nordsilher
Undertegnede K Johansen
Yours Aye

Tony Gladwell


----------

